# What day is it report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Ideal conditions for Potomac Pike allowed two to be captured. Many where missed and those pesky LGMouth just kept getting caught. Also got a nice cat and a white perch on topwater. Great trip with no rain at all. 










































Capt Mike


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Nice trip! Looks like the fishing has been good lately!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish. Nice snakehead.


----------

